# Seas G18RNX 7" review



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

I have these in well sealed up & deadened doors. They are being pushed by a PG titanium 1000.2 which gives them 125 x 2 available power. As far as source, I've used a kenwood kvt-815 dvd & a alpine 9831. I plan on upgrading the head unit to a alpine 9965 or clarion drz9255 in the next week or two. They are mated with Lpg26na tweeters. They are running active using the amps crossover. No time alignment yet  .

I've experimented with different crossover points including no filtering & let me tell you, they sounded fine with no filters. They handle the bass pretty well & midrange was still surprisingly clean. These naturally rolloff cleanly @ 4khz, so if you have no way to bandpass, then these are the speakers for you. Simply just apply highpass filter to these & highpass the tweeters accordingly. 

As far as midbass goes, they have quite the punch. Nice slightly warm sounding midbass. Even at high output, the bass stays for the most part clean. 

The midrange is also nice. Not crystal clear, but very, very clean with no hints of distortion at moderate high volume levels. 

As far as efficiency goes, they played well while I had them powered with only 40 watts. They got plenty loud & still pumped out some midbass. But with 125 watts of available power, there potential really showed. midbass was more detailed. I would think that 75 watts @ 8 ohms would be just about right. 

I think I realized something though. I think my preference is a a slightly cold or neutral woofer with a warm tweeter. But before I start switching anything out besides the head unit, I will have to give these a try with better processing & a 24 bit d/a converter enviroment  . You never know what you really have until you bring out the best of it.

One thing to add. If your preference is a woofer with a slightly warm sound, look no further.


----------



## jisturm (Feb 4, 2006)

Where can I get a set of these. Madisound?


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

I purchased this from www.solen.ca a while back. They still might carrt them.


----------



## luvdeftonz (Aug 17, 2005)

Looks like solen still has them for $75 per.



Seas (non-Canadian) prices at Solen


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

The G-cone Seas are my favorite of the lot, personally, though I've not heard the non-magnesium Excels.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

How did you like the L18 as far as midbass? I have a feeling the aluminum cone will give me that snappy midbass i'm looking for. Not to say that the G18 is not snappy. G18 has incredible midbass.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Just finished listening to some alternative music. G18's sound like they were made for for it. The slightly warm sound really compliments this music. Even my girlfriend noticed the big difference.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice review  

Interesting that you find the natural rolloff of the G18 blends well with the highpassed LPG tweeter...


----------



## jisturm (Feb 4, 2006)

Question, how well does the G18RNW handle rap and ahip hop? I listen to all kinds of music including the occasional Rap and Hip Hop, along with Techno.


----------



## carter (Aug 20, 2005)

Dang suggested I didn't low pass my G18's with the LPG tweeters and I also think it sound great.

Love thoses G18's, I can't wait to try a 8" up front though.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

jisturm said:


> Question, how well does the G18RNW handle rap and ahip hop? I listen to all kinds of music including the occasional Rap and Hip Hop, along with Techno.


It handles hip hop bass pretty well. These can handle no highpass with usually no problem, but if your using more then 40 watts or like listening to your music loud, I would reccomend highpass at around 60hz.


----------



## Aye75 (Jul 31, 2006)

any reccomendations if I were going to use them with an OW1 ??

would it be possible if I lowpass them roughly around 2.5 khz

and let the ow1 play 2.5 khz onwards ?

btw deos anyone have any frd files for both the g18 and ow1 ?

would like to play around and simulate the frequensy response so that I'd get a rough idea.

thanks


----------



## mk1982 (Jul 3, 2005)

> I would reccomend lowpass at around 60hz.


i think it's important to clarify the meaning of lowpass and highpass. you actually want to HIGHPASS the g18 at 60hz

"A low-pass filter is a filter that passes low frequencies well, but attenuates (or reduces) frequencies higher than the cutoff frequency."

so for a common set up you want to HIGH pass the tweeter and HIGH pass the midbass (allowing it to roll of naturally)

if you LOW PASS the midbass you would only hear bass frequencies below 60hz.

correct me if im wrong....


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

mk1982 said:


> i think it's important to clarify the meaning of lowpass and highpass. you actually want to HIGHPASS the g18 at 60hz
> 
> "A low-pass filter is a filter that passes low frequencies well, but attenuates (or reduces) frequencies higher than the cutoff frequency."
> 
> ...


Yeah, I caught that this morning. Thanks.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Aye75 said:


> any reccomendations if I were going to use them with an OW1 ??
> 
> would it be possible if I lowpass them roughly around 2.5 khz
> 
> ...


these mids go up to 4k, so you can cross them where ever you need to up to 4k.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

I know I said i'm not switching them out until I test them with a newer head unit, but going on impulse, i'm selling them. They will be on the sale section.


----------



## lv_v (Aug 24, 2005)

Are you trying to pump up your post count or are you just really really indecisive?


----------



## lv_v (Aug 24, 2005)

Let us know what you decide on to replace the G18's. I'm currently planning a system for a new car I'm getting soon. I want to do a 3-way front stage but have a strong desire for an 8" midbass. I'm interested if you've found anything new yet.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Indecisive is my middle name  

Have a few ideas in my head. Nothing set in stone yet.


----------

